# 2007 Suzuki Grande Vitara - install



## maverick75 (Feb 26, 2014)

First, I like to thanks all that have work in this type of project before me. Thanks for what I have learn and for the inspiration.

Is not a perfect install. But It works.

One thing I tried different is that I have access the USB hub, DAC,power invoice inverter,etc under passenger seat.Since I don't make long travel I use a power bank for charging while I am working. 1-2 hours to complete to 100%. If I just listen to music the power inverter is enough.

Parts:
Nexus 7 (2012)
Wagan 2402-5 Smart AC 200W Inverter with 5V 2.1Amps. USB Power Port.
Scosche SI2227B 2006-up Suzuki DBL DIN kit ( color black)
DAC - Behringer UCA222
Sound Storm Laboratories F4.400 
Metra 70-1721 Radio Wiring Harness 
Powered hub
16 g USB flash drive.

Software:
Poweramp
Audioglow
Sdrtouch
Nova launcher
Amazing text
Table talk
MX
YouTube
Google maps
Sherpa

user Interface tour video


----------

